# Kubota Response as to which oil to use



## TPS (Jun 16, 2007)

For anyone still wondering,
My manual states I should use 10w30 or 10w40 oil, all the dealers use 15w-40 diesel oils. I wanted to get it right so I wrote Kubota and asked specifically about what oil to use in the BX models. Their response:

Dear Sir.
Any Multi- viscosity oil (15W-40, 10W-30)is acceptable as long as it meets
the recommended API classification.of CH, CG, or CF. The added expense of
synthetic oils is not necessary.

Hope this helps anyone like me who was still wondering.
TPS


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

ask me i will ask our mechanics at the golf course I work at all our motors are mostly desel kubotas


----------



## TPS (Jun 16, 2007)

Hydroguardian.
I will look for your reply as to what oil grade and brand the guys at the golf course use and how many hours they go between changes. Also how is your grandfather? He needs to go to the doctor, that could be a minor infection or it could be a serious kidney problem. I will pray fro him.
TPS


----------

